# Cheap Bulk Adult Enclosures?



## jake7917 (Aug 26, 2021)

Currently holding back around 10 Chinese mantids for a breeding project. They’re ~7i and starting to outgrow their 32oz deli cups and I’m looking to upgrade. I’d rather not spend hundreds of dollars on glass terrariums, so I’m wondering if there’s a cheaper option for housing adults mantids that anyone uses.

I’m used to making my own mantid enclosures with old acrylic containers and then just drilling holes. I’d rather not do that though, as finding 10 similar containers can be annoying. I also was thinking of setting up a few 10 gallon terrariums with dividers. What do you guys use for housing bulk adults?


----------



## ceojac (Aug 26, 2021)

I use these popup insect mesh cages for the big guys, the larger cages also work well for a quick communal setup for mantis species that are less aggressive. They are really affordable and sometimes you can even find them in bulk deals on Amazon/other sites.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074ZJCGZJ/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H974C81/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CWRYTLH/

The only concern I would have is for mantids/phasmids that require higher humidity, as it is harder to hold humidity in a drafty enclosure like this, though not impossible.


----------



## jake7917 (Aug 27, 2021)

ceojac said:


> I use these popup insect mesh cages for the big guys, the larger cages also work well for a quick communal setup for mantis species that are less aggressive. They are really affordable and sometimes you can even find them in bulk deals on Amazon/other sites.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074ZJCGZJ/
> 
> ...


Appreciate the suggestion. Will probably go with these sorts of enclosures. I spray other bugs every night, so I’ll just have to do that with these cages.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Oct 21, 2021)

Really cheap and last a long time.

https://superiorshippingsupplies.com/product-category/fruit-fly-insect-supplies/square-vented-insect-fly-tarantula-cup-habitat/


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2021)

I have lots of used 32 oz deli containers, if you pay shipping and lids I can send you what ever you need.


----------

